# Suggestion Box???



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 6, 2002)

Being new to this board, I would like to know where to place suggestions. If this is the place, I would like to see two forums opened

Training Drills/Tips
This forum could be where artists of all styles could post their tips and drills which would greatly help other martial artists improve. This forum would have the potential to have the most traffic here. I know there is already a fitness forum here, I can't recall it's name at this time, but its more of a general fitness forum here which is probably why there is so little traffic there. Merging that with a training drills and tips section and changing its name would be very beneficial to us all

Training Partners Finders Forum. 
This forum could be where artists of all styles could post the general location where they live at, what style they study and state that they would like to find a training partner to work out with. Maybe this could be merged with the instructor's forum? 

I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place but if there's a problem, I'm sure the moderators can move it to where it belongs


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks for your suggestions! Posting in General certainly isn't a problem, but posting suggestions in this forum ensures they'll be noticed, which isn't guaranteed in General (though it's likely). 

Any comments on the proposals? I like the idea of a Training Partners Locator forum or database. I know Kaith is researching an enhancement to the ability to locate instructors and perhaps this could be part of it. Are there enough training drills/tips that go across arts to make it worthwhile to have forum for them rather than discussing art-specific ones in that art's forum?

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 6, 2002)

cross train between strikin and grappling


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

I think we can expand the existing forums to cover those bases.  If we get enough traffic on those topics, we can spin them out to their own areas than.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Wertle (Aug 2, 2002)

I know I'm jumping in late on this thread, but how about having one of those Java Quick Chat thingies?  Thus, those of us who are total internet junkies (like myself) could chat realtime.  Just a thought?


----------



## ChoyLiFutDude (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I am brand new to this board, I think this is my second post. And I think its a great idea.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2002)

I'd like to see a separate forum for finding training partners.  The "training tips" thing I think gets handled well in the "general" category.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *I'd like to see a separate forum for finding training partners.  *



This or something like it is expected to happen. Sorry, no timeline.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2002)

We've got something in the works for training partner matching...I spoke with the programemr yesterday and I think its gonna rock. 

Again, no definate ETA though.  Soon, I hope.


----------

